# شرح رائع بالعربي القيمة المكتسبة Earned value من موقع arabicpmp.com



## med5001 (3 فبراير 2013)

*الدرس الرابع: القيمة المكتسبة **Earned value*​* أ- **الحكم على أداء المشروع في الوقت الحالي*​*منقول من موقع arabicpmp.com
قبل أن نبدأ :*


ما رأيك في المشروع التالي :
 


يوضح هذا الشكل أنه في نهاية شهر فبراير أن التكلفة المخطط لها في هذا المشروع هي 5250$ وأن التكلفة الفعلية هي 6000$ .
- يتبادر إلى الذهن أن هذا المشروع هو مشروع سىء لأن التكلفة الفعلية أكبر من المخطط لها بمقدار 750$ ولكن في الحقيقة قد يكون هذا المشروع سيئا أو يكون جيدا.
- قد يكون جيدا لأنه من الممكن أن هذا المشروع سبق البرنامج الزمني ونفذ أنشطة أكثر من المخطط لها وبالتالي فمنطقي , عمل أكثر يؤدي إلى تكلفة أكثر.
- إذن كيف أحكم على هذا المشروع؟ تابع باقي الدرس لتعرف.
*مقدمة هامة :*


من الأفكار الرئيسية في إدارة المشروعات هي تحديد أهداف للمشروع , ويتم عمل مجموعة من الخطط بالأعمال التي سيتم إنجازها في المشروع لتحقيق هذه الأهداف.
في أثناء تنفيذ المشروع يتم قياس العمل الذي تم فعليا Actual ويتم مقارنته بالمخطط له Planned وعلى مقدار الفارق بين الفعلي والمخطط يتم اتخاذ قرارات إما بتعديل العمل ليسير طبقا للخطة الموضوعة أو نجد أن الخطة نفسها محتاجة لتعديل وذلك لتحقيق أهداف المشروع.
القيمة المكتسبة هي أداة رائعة لقياس ماتم إنجازه فعلا Actuals ومقارنته بالمخطط له Planned بل ونتوقع أداء المشروع أيضا في المستقبل.
وهي أداة تربط الوقت Time والتكلفة Cost والعمل Work (Scope) مع بعضهم البعض .
 *شرح القيمة المكتسبة **Earned value** :*


حسابات القيمة المكتسبة تعتمد أساسا على الفلوس (النقود ) برغم بساطة هذه النقطة ولكنها ستجعل الأمور أبسط كثيرا.

*1- **القيمة المخطط لها **Planned Value (PV** :** ( عادة نحسبها قبل بدء العمل فعليا في النشاط )*
نفترض أن هناك نشاط مخطط له أن تكون مدة تنفيذه الكلية هي 10 أيام وبتكلفة كلية 1000 $ كما بالشكل التالي :
 


- وبتوزيع التكلفة الكلية على عدد الأيام , فنجد أنه يتكلف 100 $ لكل يوم كما هو مبين بالشكل أعلاه.
- والتوزيع التراكمي له يزيد بمقدار 100$ كل يوم لتصل التكلفة النهائية التراكمية في اليوم العاشر ل 1000 $.
- يمكن كذلك رسم الشكل البياني التالي ليعبر عن التكلفة التراكمية المخطط له PV لهذا النشاط كالتالي :
- فمثلا يتضح من الشكل أن القيمة الكلية المخطط لها لهذا النشاط في آخر اليوم الرابع هي 400 $.


 ​
*1- **التكلفة الفعلية **Actual Cost (AC)** :*
بمرور الوقت نبدأ في تنفيذ أنشطة المشروع , ومن الممكن جدا أن تكون التكلفة الفعلية AC تختلف عن التكلفة المخطط لها PV.
فمثلا في آخر اليوم الرابع سألنا قسم الحسابات ماهي تكلفة النشاط حتى الان ؟ فتم تسجيل التكلفة الفعلية كالتالي :
تكلفة النشاط في آخر اليوم الأول هي 120 $ , وفي آخر اليوم الثاني هي 90$ , وفي آخر اليوم الثالث هي 130$ , وفي آخر اليوم الرابع هي 110$ ,وتم تلخيصها في الجدول التالي :
 * 

*


وتم رسم الشكل البياني التالي ليلخص موقف التكلفة الفعلية للنشاط حتى آخر اليوم الرابع :
 


إذن التكلفة الفعلية الكلية للنشاط حتى نهاية اليوم الرابع هي 450 $ .​*القيمة المخطط لها**Planned Value (PV)** التكلفة الفعلية - **Actual Cost (AC)** في مخطط واحد:*​ولتوصيل الفكرة تم رسم ال PV وال AC في مخطط واحد حيث الخط الأسود يمثل اليوم الرابع حيث
PV=400 $, AC=450 $.
 



*2- **القيمة المكتسبة **Earned Value (EV)** :*
القيمة المكتسبة معناها : ماهي القيمة المادية المخططة لما تم إنجازه فعلا. أعرف أن هذا صعب إذن دعني أوضح أكثر:


يجب أن تعلم أنه عادة هناك فرق بين قيمة المخطط له وبين قيمة ماتم إنجازه فعليا :
- فمثلا قد يكون المخطط لتنفيذ نشاط بتكلفة كلية 1000 $ , وعندما ينتهي تنفيذ النشاط بنسبة 100 % نجد أن التكلفة 1200 $ أي بزيادة 200 $ عن المخطط له وهذا شىء سىء.
- مثال ثاني : قد يكون المخطط لتنفيذ نشاط بتكلفة كلية 1000 $ , وعندما ينتهي تنفيذ النشاط بنسبة 100 % نجد أن التكلفة 900 $ أي بنقص 100 $ عن المخطط له وهذا شىء جيد.
- مثال ثالث : قد يكون المخطط لتنفيذ نشاط بتكلفة كلية 1000 $ , إذن عند تنفيذ النشاط بنسبة 40 % فمن المتوقع أن نجد التكلفة 400 $ , ولكن قد يحدث غير ذلك , وتكون التكلفة الفعلية هي 650 $ مثلا . أي بزيادة قدرها 250 $ عن القيمة المخطط لها.
*- **تذكر أن القيمة المكتسبة معناها : ماهي القيمة المادية المخططة لما تم إنجازه فعلا.*
- ولحساب القيمة المكتسبة :
1- نحدد ماتم إنجازه فعلا.
2- ثم نجد القيمة المالية المخططة المقابلة لهذا الانجاز فتكون هذه القيمة هي القيمة المكتسبة.

- وكتطبيق هذا على المثال الثالث :يتم حساب ماتم إنجازه فعلا وهي 40% و القيمة المخططة لهذه النسبة هي 400 $
أي أن القيمة المكتسبة لهذا النشاط تساوي 400 $ (EV= 400 $)
*ملاحظة: لاتخلط بين القيمة المخططة والمكتسبة : فقد تكون المخططة هي 60% أي 600 $ بينما الحقيقة هي 40% والمقابل لها هو 400$ .*PV=600$, EV+400$ 


*· **مثال:*
النشاط الذي في بداية الدرس تم التخطيط له أن ينتهي في 10 أيام , إذن المطلوب أن ينفذ 10 % منه كل يوم, وفي نهاية اليوم العاشر يكون اكتمل تنفيذ النشاط بنسبة 100% كما بالشكل التالي:

 




وتم توزيع التكلفة الكلية 1000 $على مدة التنفيذ الكلية هي 10 أيام بتكلفة 100 $ لكل يوم كما بالشكل التالي :
 


المخطط لنسبة 30 % هو 300 $ والمخطط لنسبة 90% هو 900 $ وهكذا .



وكانت التكلفة الفعلية كالتالي :
 




ولكن في آخر اليوم الرابع تم قياس نسب الانجاز الفعلية (ومن الممكن جدا أن تكون نسب الانجاز الفعلية مختلفة عن نسب الانجاز المخطط لها) كما بالجدول التالي :
 




ولحساب القيمة المكتسبة :
1- نحدد ماتم إنجازه فعلا.
2- - ثم نجد القيمة المالية المخططة والمقابلة لهذا الانجاز فتكون هذه القيمة هي القيمة المكتسبة.
وهذا الجدول يضع القيم PV,AC,EV في جول واحد للمثال السابق :
 


أعتقد أنه تم توضيح المفاهيم PV,AC,EV ولكن ماهي الفائدة ؟ تابع معي أيضا :
*1- **Cost Variance**(CV)** أو فرق التكلفة:*
في اليوم الأول نسبة الانجاز الفعلية 8% :
- القيمة المخططة لنسبة 8% EV = 80 $.
- التكلفة الفعلية لهذه النسبة AC = 120 $ .
- فرق التكلفة 40 $ وهذا الفرق هو زيادة عن المخطط له , إذن هذا شىء سىء من ناحية التكلفة. 
- ماسبق اسمه CV = القيمة المكتسبة – التكلفة الفعلية
- CV=EV-AC=80$-120$= -40 $ السالب سىء (زيادة في التكلفة ), والموجب جيد ( أقل من التكلفة), والصفر معناه التكلفة المخطط لها مساوية تماما الفعلية.

*2- **Cost Performance Index**(CPI)** أو مؤشر أداء التكلفة :*
نفس السابق ولكن بدلا من الطرح تكون القسمة.
- القيمة المخططة لنسبة 8% EV = 80 $.
- التكلفة الفعلية لهذه النسبة AC = 120 $ .
- مؤشر أداء التكلفة = CPI = القيمة المكتسبة / التكلفة الفعلية 
- CPI=EV/AC=80$/120$= 0.67 وهي أقل من واحد يعني سىء(زيادة في التكلفة ), وأكبر من واحد يعني جيد( أقل من التكلفة المخطط لها), والواحد معناه التكلفة المخطط لها مساوية تماما الفعلية.
- 0.67 معناها أن : تم الحصول على أعمال بقيمة 67 دولار من كل 100 دولار تم صرفها فعلا.
- بطريقة أبسط المفروض أن الخطة تقول أن يتم صرف 67 دولار على العمل الذي تم إنجازه, ولكن تم صرف 100 دولار فعليا

*3- **Schedule Variance (SV) ** فرق الوقت :*
في اليوم الأول نسبة الانجاز الفعلية 8% :
- القيمة المخططة لهذه النسبة والتي تم إنجازها بالفعل EV = 80 $.
- وكانت التكلفة المخططة أن يتم إنجازها في اليوم الأول PV = 100 $ .
- إذن لم تحقيق الانجاز المطلوب في اليوم الأول ,فكان المفروض 100 $ ولكن الحقيقة 80 $ ,أي أنه هناك فارق 20 $ لم يتم إنجازهم , إذن هذا شىء سىء من ناحية الوقت. 
- ماسبق اسمه SV= القيمة المكتسبة – القيمة المخطط لها
SV=EV-PV=80$-100$= -20 $ السالب سىء (تأخر عن البرنامج الزمني ) ,والموجب جيد (متقدم عن البرنامج الزمني ) , والصفر معناه ماتم انجازه مطابق تماما للجدول الزمني.

*4- **Schedule Performance Index (SPI) ** مؤشر أداء البرنامج الزمني :*
نفس السابق ولكن بدلا من الطرح تكون القسمة.
- القيمة المخططة لهذه النسبة والتي تم إنجازها بالفعل EV = 80 $.
- وكانت التكلفة المخططة أن يتم إنجازها في اليوم الأول PV = 100 $ .
- مؤشر أداء البرنامج الزمني = =Schedule Performance Index (SPI) القيمة المكتسبة / القيمة المخطط لها
- SPI =EV/PV=80$/100$= 0.8 أقل من واحد سىء سىء (تأخر عن البرنامج الزمني ) , وأكبر من واحد جيد (متقدم عن البرنامج الزمني ), والواحد معناه التكلفة المخطط لها مساوية تماما الفعلية.
إذن لليوم الأول كانت النتيجة سيئة من ناحية التكلفة ومن ناحية الوقت.
*- *ومعناه أن الإنجاز في المشروع هو 0.8 أو 80% من الذي تم التخطيط له.
سأعطي نتائج الأربعة أيام ولكن رجاء قم بحلها بنفسك وتأكد من صحة النتائج.
 


جميع الأيام الربعة سيئة من ناحية الوقت والتكلفة.
*سؤال سريع : *بفرض أنه لا يوجد تكلفة يومية ثابتة محملة على النشاط مثل رواتب وخلافه , وتم العمل في هذا النشاط لمدة يومين وتم وقفه في الثالث , أي من هذه القيم تتغير , وأيهم ثابت في اخر اليوم الثالثPV,AC,EV ؟
*الإجابة :* ال AC,EV لا تتغير لأن النشاط قد تكلف مبلغ معين ولن تتغير بمرور الوقت AC , وكذلك ماتم إنجازه له تكلفة مخططة ولن تتغير بمرور الوقت EV , ولكن القيمة المخططة PV دالة في الزمن فكلما زاد الزمن زادت القيمة.

هناك تكملة سيتم نشرها لاحقا على الموقع arabicpmp.com............


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (7 فبراير 2013)

nice


----------



## didiplani (10 فبراير 2013)

baraka ellaho fik


----------



## nofal (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## med5001 (15 فبراير 2013)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 فبراير 2013)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## med5001 (16 فبراير 2013)

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## آغاميلاد (21 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## atefzd (5 مارس 2015)

شرح اكثر من رايع جزاك الله خير


----------



## Audi2020 (3 أغسطس 2015)

عفواَ ... الصور لاتفتح عندي ! هل يوجد طريقة لتحميلها وفتحها ؟


----------

